# Epson 1400 printer error:-9672



## 8675309 (Mar 14, 2008)

Having problems adding my epson stylus photo 1400 to my Powerbook G4 v10.4.11 printer setup utility. i get the error:-9672 after the computer reads the printer from the usb.

And by the way- Ive tried everything. I've spoken with Epson 3 times, each time I was told to speak with Apple, who have also been unable to help.

Heres a few things I've tried:
-Downloading the driver directly from the Epson website.
-Flushing out all Epson printer folders, then running Repair Disk Utility and restarting the mac, THEN downloading the driver from the website again.

One of the tech support people from Epson mentioned I might have to reinstall my operating system. I asked Apple, and they said it might help. Would any of you recommend this? Its going to be my last resort before returning this incredibly disappointing printer.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 14, 2008)

You didn't say - so I'll ask. Have you clicked More Printers and then selected Epson USB? (when Adding the printer)

Have you repaired permissions (Disk Utility) and restarted before trying to Add the printer?


----------



## 8675309 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey I just tried looking in More Printers and could not find any selections labeled "Epson USB." Actually, there was nothing listed at all.

And I've tried on numerous occasions to repair permissions from the disk utility, and then restarting the computer each time before adding the printer. I appreciate the feedback, thanks.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 14, 2008)

If you found nothing after clicking More Printers in Printer Setup, you definitely need to reinstall OS X. Try reinstalling using the Archive & Install option in the Installer (click Options and select it). Then the fastest way to update is to download the 10.4.11 Combo updater and update with that.

Good luck.


----------



## 8675309 (Mar 15, 2008)

To be more direct, i did find a few options when i tried clicking More Printers, just nothing stating "Epson USB" like you mentioned. Instead I found some tabs titled, "Apple Talk, Bluetooth and Windows Printing." And some stuff about an AppleTalk Zone. But nothing that lead to useful options.

I plan on reinstalling the OS X in a couple days, but thanks again for the advice.


----------

